# Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung



## noname1997 (1. Februar 2013)

*Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Da ich im Wasserkühlungs-Beispielkonfiguratonenthread folgendes gelesen habe, habe ich eine Frage:

_Zitat von <Bash>:
"Noch bevor man den ersten cm Schlauch verlegt ist es sinnvoll sich Gedanken zum Ablassen des Kreislaufes zu machen, optimal ist es schon bei der Installation der der Wakü eine Ablassvorrichtung einzuplanen."_

Hier jetzt meine Frage:
Was könnte das denn für eine Ablassvorrichtung sein? Mir ist einfach wichtig, dass das Wasser sehr einfach abgelassen werden kann. Denn bei meiner ersten Wakü habe ich so eine Vorrichtung nicht bedacht und dann war das Ablässen des Wassers im Kreislauf sehr schwierig...


----------



## m3ntry (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Du könntest ein T-Stück nehmen und dort einen Verschlusstopfen anbringen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) T Schlauchverbinder 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) T Schlauchverbinder 62285
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 8mm Verschlussstopfen - gerändelt - G1/4 Version 8mm Verschlussstopfen - gerändelt - G1/4 Version 63209

Sollte nur möglichst weit unten in deinem Kreislauf verbaut werden, da sonst ja das Wasser nicht richtig abläuft.
Ich habe bei mir z.B. sowas zum Befüllen und Entlüften eingebaut.


----------



## noname1997 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Und wie lässt man das Wasser dann aus dem Kreislauf?


----------



## OdlG (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Durch den eigentlichen Schlauch läuft das Wasser. In dem ist ein T-Stück, das auch in einem Schlauch endet, aber dieser endet in einer Sackgasse mit Stopfen. Dann machst du den einfach auf und gut ist


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Naja, in dem du den Stopfen rausziehst?

Ich würde es so machen:
1x T-Stück: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 T drehbar 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 T drehbar 62281
1x Ablasshahn: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 2 Wege Kugelhahn Messing G1/4 Typ 2 2 Wege Kugelhahn Messing G1/4 Typ 2 68107

Hahn auf: Wasser läuft raus, Hahn zu: Wasser bleibt drin. (Läuft durch die gegenüberliegenden Enden im Kreislauf, der 3. Anschluss ist durch den hahn verschlossen.)


----------



## Infernal-jason (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

ich hab zb bei den radiatoren von alphacool hat genug anschlusslöcher um ein kugelhahn zu installieren.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm 35272
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter 45° - G1/4" AG auf G1/4" AG - rund - black nickel Winkeladapter 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" AG - rund - black nickel 64170
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 2 Wege Kugelhahn Messing G1/4 Typ 2 2 Wege Kugelhahn Messing G1/4 Typ 2 68107

und dann noch ein normalen anschluss mit einen schlauch verbinden damit das wasser in einen eimer fliessen kann.


----------



## noname1997 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Also soll das Ganze am Ende so aussehen?

Schlauch -> T-Stück -> Schlauch
                       |
                  Schlauch
                       |
                Ablassshahn

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht mal ein T-Stück verlinken, mit 16/10-er-Anschlüssen?


----------



## VoodooChile (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Wo der Ablass am zweckmäßigsten angebracht wird hängt ganz vom restlichen Aufbau deiner WaKü ab.

Ich verwende z.B. diesen AGB extern an der Gehäusehinterseite (neben den Anschlüssen vom Mainboard) befestigt.
Eingang (vom Radiator kommend) ist einer der seitlichen Anschlüsse, Ausgang (zur Pumpe) einer der unteren. Am anderen unteren 1/4Gewinde hab ich einen Winkeladapter angebracht welcher im Normalbetrieb mit einer Schraube verschlossen ist.
Zum Wasserwechseln muss ich also nur nen Eimer hinter das PC-Gehäuse unter den AGB stellen, die Schraube aufmachen, warten bis leergelaufen ist, wieder verschließen und dann von oben mit nem Trichter nachfüllen.

Bei den vorherigen WaKüs war es deutlich aufwändiger Wasser zu wechseln, aus Faulheit hab ich es dann auch viel zu selten getan und am Ende immer Probleme mit Korrossion und Zersetzung der Schläuche gehabt.
=> Solltest du auch zur "Gemütlichkeit" neigen ist es wirklich eine gute Idee gleich von Anfang an einfaches Wasserwechseln einzuplanen


----------



## Vulnerabilus (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*



VoodooChile schrieb:


> Bei den vorherigen WaKüs war es deutlich aufwändiger Wasser zu wechseln, aus Faulheit hab ich es dann auch viel zu selten getan und am Ende immer Probleme mit Korrossion und Zersetzung der Schläuche gehabt.


Vielleicht weil Du keinen Korrosionsschutz verwendet hast?

Ich denke nicht, dass es nötig ist, das Wasser öfter zu wechseln als wenn aufwendige Komponententauschs anstehen. Also vielleicht alle zwei bis drei Jahre. Vorher reicht alle paar Monate Nachfüllen völlig.
Jedoch ein Muss ist die Verwendung eines guten Korrosionsschutzes, also Inno Protekt, AC Double Protect, Feser Base oder whatever. Am besten farblos, weil sicher langzeitstabil. 

 ...  Und dann braucht man sich auch keine Gedanke über Ablassvorrichtungen zu machen --> Einfach den am tiefsten und dem am höchsten gelegenen Schlauch abschrauben (oder, sofern vorhanden, obere Radiatorentlüftungsschraube lösen), Wasser ablaufen lassen, hin und her kippen und am Schluss in den oberen Schlauch etwas pusten -- das ist alles.


----------



## Ulathar (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*



noname1997 schrieb:


> Denn bei meiner ersten Wakü habe ich so eine Vorrichtung nicht bedacht und dann war das Ablässen des Wassers im Kreislauf sehr schwierig...


 

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Waküs waren entsprechend... sagen wir mal fummelig.
Hatte abgesehen von den Schläuchen, Kühlkörpern und Radiator alles marke Eigenbau. 
Selbst mein Ausgleichsbehälter hatte ich aus ner leeren PET Flasche + Sanitäresilikon gebastelt. 

Hier mal eine Fotoserie meines ersten "Versuchs", ist aber schon EWIG her:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k4vhvaokq024le8/fEPpXxuQ6H

Darauf folgte dann Eigenbau #2:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vyoly9ievf23px2/MPNme8CR6Z

(Anmerkung: das Datum jeweils auf den Fotos stimmt nicht, die Cam, die ich damals benutzt hatte hat sich jedes mal wenn der Akku leer war auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt und ich war zu Faul das Datum immer wieder einzustellen ^^).


Hier war das Gehäuse aus Holz selbstgebaut und das BefüllenAblassen dank des neuen Ausgleichsbehälters etwas einfacher (zum Befüllen hatte der oben ein mit Stöpsel verschließbares Loch).
Ich weiß gerade garnicht mehr woher ich das Ding hatte, bzw was das mal war, hab das dann "umgebaut" .
Aber Wakü #3 wird dann wohl n BigTower + professionellen Wakükomponenten und kein Eigenbau mehr...


Bin nach einigen Jahren dann aber wieder auf (silent) Luftkühler umgestiegen, da mir das auf Dauer zu stressig/fummelig wurde beim Hardwarewechsel immer das Wasser mühsam abzulassen (ohne dabei das Mainboard zu fluten) und danach wieder aufzufüllen, etc pp.
Daher finde ich diesen Thread gerade tierisch interessant, da ich mittelfristig evtl wieder auf ne komplett Wakü für CPU, Board und Graka setzen werde und es diesmal "richtig machen" will .
Habe bei Caseking.de neulich was interessantes gesehen. Gibt mittlerweile wohl Pumpen, die in nem Akrylglassbehälter integriert sind (also Pumpe + Ausgleichsbehälter in einem).

Aber für das Ablassen hab ich nach wie vor keine gute Lösung finden können, daher behalte ich den Thread hier mal im Auge .

€dit:
mhhh die Idee mit T-Stück plus Hahn hätte mir damals eigentlich auch kommen können.... *doh*.

Macht dann doch am meisten Sinn, wenn das T-Stück plus Hahn am tiefsten Punkt des Kreislaufs ist oder? (damit man alles einfach ablassen kann).
Zum Befüllen dann analog ein T-Stück plus Hahn am höchsten Punkt des Systems?


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

So, hab euch zur Verdeutlichung ein Bild.
Qualität ist schlecht, Fotografiertes Objekt voll staub,...

So weit wie möglich unten im Kreislauf einbauen. Zum Ablassen den AGB (welcher ja möglichst weit oben verbaut ist) öffnen, das Luft rein kann und unten den Hahn aufmachen. 
Wer möchte, kann noch ein stück Schlauch anbringen um das Wasser leichter in ein Auffanggefäß zu leiten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noname1997 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

So habe ich mir das ungefähr vorgestellt. 

Wird durch so etwas dann eigentlich der Durchfluss gemindert?
Würdet ihr das Ganze kurz vor oder kurz nachder Pumpe anbringen? (Oder sollte ich den Ablasshahn dann vielleicht sogar direkt an einen zweiten Ausgang der Pumpe montieren?)


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Ich würde ihn direkt dahinter einbauen. Dann kann die Pumpe mithelfen und das Wasser richtig rauspumpen. Wenn es direkt davor wäre, könnte die Pumpe nichts mehr machen, da sie ja kein Wasser bekommt.
Durch die Schwerkraft sollte es aber auch von ganz alleine rausgeflossen kommen.

Der Durchfluss wird theoretisch schon gemindert, wenn auch minimal. (Verwirbelungen an der Abzweigung usw.)
Praktisch wird die Minderung wahrscheinlich nicht mal messbar sein, geschweigedenn einen Einfluss auf die Temperaturen haben.


----------



## noname1997 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Ok, aber wie wär's denn die Ablassvorrichtung direkt an den 2. Ausgang der Pume zu bauen? (Laing DDC-1T mit Phobya-Deckel)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Ist komplett egal.
Die Pumpe kann eh kein Wasser ansaugen, also läuft alles raus, was nur berg ab muss und kein bißchen mehr - unabhängig von der Pumpe. Wichtig ist somit "möglichst weit unten" und idealerweise ein Kreislauf, in dem es nicht hoch und wieder runter geht.


----------



## noname1997 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Könnte ich die Ablassvorrichtung nicht auch so vornehmen? (Die Pumpe ist ganz unten im Kreislauf )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich den normalen Kreislauf benutzen will, sieht das so aus:
Kugelhahn 1 -> geschlossen
Kugelhahn 2 -> offen

Beim Ablassen des Wassers:
Kugelhahn 1 -> offen
Kugelhahn 2 -> geschlossen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Ich seh den Sinn von Hahn zwei nicht (willst du das Wasser oberhalb davon etwa nicht ablassen?), aber ansonsten funktioniert das.


----------



## noname1997 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Ich möchte natürlich das ganze Wasser aus dem Kreislauf haben, aber wenn ich den 2. Hahn weglasse, wird doch das Wassser durch die Pumpe doch zur Hälfte wieder in den Kreislauf gespuckt, u d das will ich mit Hahn 2 vermeiden, denn wenn ich den verschließe geht das Wasseer ja nur durch den Hahn 1 und gelangt so aus dem Kreislauf.


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Wenn du den oberen Hahn zum restlichen Kreislauf verschließt, läuft das Wasser gar nicht raus, wenn du den Ablasshahn auf machst (höchstens paar Tropfen) . 

Zum ablaufen lassen musst du die Pumpe nicht laufen lassen - das erledigt die Schwerkraft. Sinnvoll wäre es lediglich, wenn du am höchsten Punkt des Kreislaufs noch die Möglichkeit schaffst Luft rein zu lassen.


----------



## DjTomCat (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Hier mal ein einfaches Beispiel wie ich es gemacht habe und es funzt sehr gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Februar 2013)

Der Aufbau von die gefällt mir richtig gut. 
Hab unten so wenig Platz, ich glaub beim nächsten Umbau probier ich den auch mal aus.


----------



## noname1997 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Ok, aber könnte ich die Pumpe laufen lassen? Denn bei mir würde nicht alles automatisch rauslaufen, weil es im Kreislauf hoch-runter-hoch-runter geht und somit (also bei der Verschlauchung) und somit läuft nicht alles automatisch raus. Also benötige ich die Pumpe.  Geht das?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Die Pumpe kannst du, wie immer, nur solange laufen lassen, wie ihr Wasser zufließt (ansaugen kann sie keins) - aber dann kannst du sie auch ebensogut auslassen. Wasser, das nach dem ablaufen noch irgendwo steht, musst du rausblasen.


----------



## noname1997 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Dann lasse ich die Pumpe aus. 
Hier mal kurz meine geplante Verschlauchung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Problem liegt bei dem externen Radiator, da geht die Verschlauchung halt wieder nach oben.  Wie könnte ich denn dann das Wasser aus dem Radi bekommen? (Ohne den ganzen Inhalt des Radis herauspusten zu müssen )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Mach den externen Radi einfach mit Trennkupplungen extra und lass das Wasser drin


----------



## noname1997 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Klar, da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können, vor allem deshalb weil ich dort sowieso Schnellkupplungen geplant hatte. Aber wie soll ich das Wasser Dann aus dem Radi rausholen?


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Ablassvorrichtung*

Einfach die Kupplungsventile manuell drücken. Noch eleganter geht es natürlich mit Extra Kupplungsstücken, aber das lohnt nicht.


----------

